# "keanu Reeves" Eucalyptus Tree



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I had no idea what to do with a fork i had harvested last week after our hailstorm. there were branches everywhere in the nearby condo complex to harvest, and i grabbed about 6, one of which was enormous, the base was as big around as my bicep. then i saw Dayhiker's postand was pleased to find my SOG tomahawk delivered on my stoop when i got home. i got all the hacking and drying in the micro done after work, then carved with my new blade! sanded and finished the next day after work. Done with all hand tools- Tomahawk, coping saw, rasps, scrapers, knives and sandpaper. i love my iwasaki floats/rasps. finished with 3 coats of super glue with a good hard rubbing with extra fine steel wool to kill that awful shine you get with CA glue. gives it the perfect hand rubbed sheen with a good grip. I've been striving for same grip profile on all of my naturals with a 90 degree angle between the right fork arm right surface and the left fork arm left surface. it really makes you hold it the same grip every time. i left the bark swail on the front cuz i like it. i know the ties are bulky and i don't care. i wanted a chunky beater and i got a chunky beauty that shoots like a champ! i'm excited to shape the other forks. thanks Dayhiker for the idea
EDIT- strikewzen has hereby christened this frame "Keanu Reeves"


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

now that's how I like 'em....beefy.
Mahalo


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It don't get better than that!


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

**** thats nice


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Lovely slingshot!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow. Now that's just FUN!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Stoned koala approves


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well worth the effort, must have taken a while


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats one cool natural man.
Love the new tools you got, especially the kiri!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats Some Skill you got there.... Seriously nice SS


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome, I really like eucalyptus wood


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy crap that's some effort. And with great results! Bravo bravo bravo!!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

You got 'er done, super looking catty my friend!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great job master, exquisite fork.








Cheers ... .. Alf


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

_Impressive!_


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Excellent carving work!!*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice, eucalyptus has some nice grain. Good job!
P.S. Cool cutting tools!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

What a great slingshot you made out ot something most people would not find a slingshot in it. Saludos







.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

they feel better when they fill your hand dont they


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

very very smooth


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I had no idea what to do with a fork i had harvested last week after our hailstorm. there were branches everywhere in the nearby condo complex to harvest, and i grabbed about 6, one of which was enormous, the base was as big around as my bicep. then i saw Dayhiker's postand was pleased to find my SOG tomahawk delivered on my stoop when i got home. i got all the hacking and drying in the micro done after work, then carved with my new blade! sanded and finished the next day after work. Done with all hand tools- Tomahawk, coping saw, rasps, scrapers, knives and sandpaper. i love my iwasaki floats/rasps. finished with 3 coats of super glue with a good hard rubbing with extra fine steel wool to kill that awful shine you get with CA glue. gives it the perfect hand rubbed sheen with a good grip. I've been striving for same grip profile on all of my naturals with a 90 degree angle between the right fork arm right surface and the left fork arm left surface. it really makes you hold it the same grip every time. i left the bark swail on the front cuz i like it. i know the ties are bulky and i don't care. i wanted a chunky beater and i got a chunky beauty that shoots like a champ! i'm excited to shape the other forks. thanks Dayhiker for the idea


i remember this!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool !


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work as always.. looks so good that youve inspired me to get working on a chunky one I've had sitting around for weeks..also eucaliptus..


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why Keanu Reeves? It doesn't LOOK like it knows Kung-Fu.....? Just saying.....does it have the Kamikaze in it???


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Karok01 said:


> Why Keanu Reeves? It doesn't LOOK like it knows Kung-Fu.....? Just saying.....does it have the Kamikaze in it???


because it's the only Hawaiian name i can think of at the time

Keanu means"cool breeze over the mountains" in Hawaiian

such an epic piece couldn't let it get away without a name!

besides... HE IS THE ONE


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I do not know because I had not seen this beauty. that pleasure is to see something so balanced. very well


----------

